# Breakfast Fatty



## Cabo (Nov 27, 2020)

With scrambled eggs, cream cheese, smoked jalapeno cheese and hash browns.






































Was really good.  I sliced it and put on top of an english muffin.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 27, 2020)

Looks delicious


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 27, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks delicious



Got to agree with Peachy here. That looks delicious!! Now you got me thinking I may have to re-think what I'd planned for breakfast.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2020)

Looks great I'm sure it was great.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2020)

Looks pretty darn good to me too!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh man that looks good. 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2020)

Thats a nice looking fatty! I need to make another one soon.

Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 28, 2020)

C, Nice job on the fatty!


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice job thx for sharing


----------

